# David Ely’s Daughter - Looking for his old shipmates



## mintos1987 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Reckon this is a long shot, by giving it a go anyway! 

My Dad, David Ely (used to post on this forum under the name David E), was in the Merchant Navy for a number of years. He passed away in April 2014, and I’d love to hear from anyone who sailed with him (as I said, it was a long time ago, so I appreciate the chances are slim.)

He used to talk about his time at sea a lot, but being a teenage girl at the time I think I may have blended it out a bit! I don’t remember his full sailing history, but from looking on the forum I’ve found the following:

Apprentice Bank Line 1949

With Fyffes '53-'57 3M: Zent '53/'54(5)-Golfito(6) '54-Cavina(3)'55-Tortuguero(2)'55 Manistee(2)'55-Ariguani(2)'56 2M: Cavina(4)'56-Matina(1)'56/'57-Manistee(5)'57

Would love to hear any stories from people who knew my Dad.

Sarah


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from NZ and good luck with your search. Lots of very clued up people on this site so you might get lucky. Regards.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

your should have his sea faring records in the form of his apprenticeship indentures and Discharge Book, giving afull lis of the ships he saile don.

ATB

Lauire


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Sarah, I sailed on the Cavina, and the Ariguani around those dates,however I need more info, like the port he sailed from and where he lived.

John.

Added.

I checked my Discharge Book for dates and it was way before you fathers sailed on the ships. I sailed on the Cavina and Ariguani in 1950.


----------

